# Anyone in Ottawa to re-tolex my amp?



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Title says it all. I just picked up a Maz 18 that someone recovered (and not very well). I could probably live with it as is, but if there's someone local who can do the job, I wouldn't mind getting it done.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Check with NextGen equip. here in Ottwawa. They sell tolex and might know someone.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Damir, who goes by the handle *epis* here, does a gorgeous job tolexing. It's not his _business_, but he might be available (especially now that the warmer weather is here and being out on the balcony is not a punishment from God!). If you go to the guitar show in a few weeks, I'm sure you'll run into him.


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi, I was waiting for some of the pros to answer. Anyway, 2manyGuitars, if nobody else doesn't want to do it, PM me. I could help you.
Thanks for kind words Mark.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies. I'll be in touch with a couple of you shortly. Just for fun, here's the amp in question...











As I said, it doesn't look too bad. Until you start to look a bit closer...



















Right now, I'm trying to decide on a colour. I'm even debating whether or no to have someone build a new enclosure out of maple and finish it with poly instead of tolex.
I'd even consider tackling it myself if it weren't for the tricky areas like the inside curves right under the control panel.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Geez, that looks like something *I* would do..and that's not sayng much. Neat on the outside, ugly on the inside. An amp like that deserves better.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

That's a nasty job. I'm wondering what it was originally for the former owner to do something like that. I suppose he was the only guy who knew how it looks like on the inside.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I was hoping that the original covering was underneath, but it doesn't appear to be the case. Here's what the bottom panel looks like...











At least the important part still looks like this...


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

Good thing is he didn't glue the vinyl. What is cabinet made of ? Looks like mdf ?


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

:confusion: Such a horrible fate for such a beautiful amp! :frown-new:



marcos said:


> Check with NextGen equip. here in Ottwawa. They sell tolex and might know someone.


Was going to suggest some folks, but the close-up pics of *epis'* work look pretty spectacular.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

UPDATE: I was going to wait until after my gig on Saturday** to peel this thing and see what I was working with but decided that since the bottom was opening up anyway, I'd pop a couple of the staples and have a look.
(**Shameless plug: Fatboys Smokehouse in the Byward Market - 9pm, no cover, *amazing* bbq)










Turns out it is actually 3/4 inch plywood and the original cab. Somehow, the combination of the wood, black paint and glue made it look like brown MDF. I _was_ leaning towards original cab with a replaced bottom panel (flood damage, maybe?) because when I was going over it with the seller, one of the things I pointed out as indicating a re-cover was that on the inside edges, you could see the perfectly straight line where there was still a bit of glue residue from the original tolex. That wouldn't have been there had someone slapped together a box out of MDF. Plus, it had all the right screws, corner caps, feet, handle, etc.

That's good news but the tough part will be getting all that crap cleaned off before re-covering it.


----------

